# Pipes/tobacco catalogs???



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Who doesn't like to browse through a nice catalog? The bottom drawer in my bathroom is stocked with various music and cigar ones. Anyone know of any that exist directed towards pipe smoking? :help:


----------



## tobac&tea (Jun 25, 2009)

rlaliberty said:


> Who doesn't like to browse through a nice catalog? The bottom drawer in my bathroom is stocked with various music and cigar ones. Anyone know of any that exist directed towards pipe smoking? :help:


I hear ya, man. I believe you can get catalogues direct from distributers. Ask your local tobacconist about that. But otherwise, I highly recommend the quarterly publication, _Pipes and tobaccos_ I buy back issues from my tobacconist and there are excellent ads with gorgeous pipes and lots of interesting articles about aspects of the hobby, famous pipe smokers and pipe smoking history. I just bought one with Van Gogh's famous self portrait with a pipe on the cover and the article was about pipe smoking in art. The only weird thing about the mag is that by the time you get one, some of the deals and ads are irrelevant. I forgot to mention that each issue has extensive reviews of several brands of tobaccos. Great stock for the bathroom or bedside table!:nerd:


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd love to see something like that too. A Cigar Aficionado for pipes. Got my vote

p.s. Nice to see a fellow GY!BE fan.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Pipes & Tobacco is great. I have one back issue that I still read.

Reverie: GYBE is my all time favorite band. F#A#oo is the album that got me into both making and listening to more obscure music. I have the three winged cats tattoed on my forearm in gratitude. And nothing is better than listening to any of their albums in the dark with a nice pipe. Try it.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

McCrainies does catalogs, but they are more like price lists than like an old fashioned color catalog.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

I find myself turning again and again to LJ Peretti's catalog (mostly for tobacco descriptions). They have a nice pipe & accessory assortment (far less than in their shop or online). I am sure if you called them (they are a little... lax on email responses, but you can try!) at 800-7979-LJP(557) then they would send a catalog.

That reminds me, next time I find myself at Leavitt & Peirce (aka Ehrlich) http://pipepages.com/ehrlich1.htm I'll check whether they too maintain a print catalog.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

rlaliberty said:


> Who doesn't like to browse through a nice catalog? The bottom drawer in my bathroom is stocked with various music and cigar ones. Anyone know of any that exist directed towards pipe smoking? :help:


When I first took up pipe smoking back in the 80's, it was common for pipe shops to enclose a color pipe catalog or two with your purchase. I spent a lot of time gazing over them and they spurred anticipation of another pipe or blend to sample. You don't see this very often these days. I do miss them. Clicking through web pages just doesn't compare to a hard copy.

I buy auto restoration parts on line and have been mailed catalogs by these on line suppliers. The catalogs are not only a good resource for whatever I'm tearing into, they provide a lot of inspiration to keep turning wrenches just by gazing at them.


----------

